# iPhone Totally Unlocked!



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Gizmodo is reporting that the iPhone is unlocked!

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking/turbo-sim-totally-unlocks-iphone-hackers-claim-289148.php

Can someone smarter than me please explain how we can do this asap!

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## mido (May 19, 2005)

This is the most promising lead to date. I'd wait until gizmodo tests it before I'd start driving to the border though..


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

sounds good! but where do you get a "turbo" sim card?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

There's a group of us getting together to share a shipment of SIM cards. 

Go to hackint0sh for more details. :clap:


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey I want a card too. This will let me use my iphone with Rogers right??


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Count me in.
is there a link at hackint0sh?

Guy


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2669&page=6


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SOB! Kinda... I just upgraded my Sony Erricson to a KRAZR at lunch today thinking it was going to take a while...dammit!

On the other side...I could sell it and buy an iPhone with the money. WooHoo! I hope this is legit!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I've put in my order and will get the SIM by Friday. :clap: 

Woot woot!


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude post a link. I'll order asap also. :clap:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

BLADOX - Shop


----------



## Albertan (Aug 12, 2007)

imachungry said:


> I've put in my order and will get the SIM by Friday. :clap:
> 
> Woot woot!


Have you ordered only one? They're sold out and I'm looking for someone to buy a TSIM from. Let me know if you have a spare.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

So you all seem so excited about the iphone....but really, do you plan on walking around with the battery charger everywhere you go? Once you turn the thing on, that battery stars draining faster than a hummer sucks down gas. I admit it has some nice features, but it's pitiful on battery life.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Macmac you clearly have never used or touched one. 

The battery life is fine using wifi, cell or the iPod and my experience with my own iPhone is that it is pretty close, if not better than the numbers Apple states.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

retrocactus said:


> Macmac you clearly have never used or touched one.
> 
> The battery life is fine using wifi, cell or the iPod and my experience with my own iPhone is that it is pretty close, if not better than the numbers Apple states.


Mine lasts about 4 days, more or less. My Samsung barely lasts a full day.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Albertan said:


> Have you ordered only one? They're sold out and I'm looking for someone to buy a TSIM from. Let me know if you have a spare.


wow, they sold out fast


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn! All sold out. I hope they produce some more real quick.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

macmac said:


> So you all seem so excited about the iphone....but really, do you plan on walking around with the battery charger everywhere you go? Once you turn the thing on, that battery stars draining faster than a hummer sucks down gas. I admit it has some nice features, but it's pitiful on battery life.


Macmac I get on average 2 full days of wifi (lots if browsing too) and two movies (full length) and some music (few hours) per charge! What are you talking about?


----------



## surkhailkamal (Aug 27, 2007)

*iphone unlocking*

if any one is unlocking iphone in toronto il pay cash to get it unlocked PM me your email or ph number or call me at 416 609 8500


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Short on Words here so I Let the Story Tell Itself etc*

An iPhone hack that works, by George
An iPhone hack that works, by George - web - Technology - theage.com.au


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

gmug said:


> An iPhone hack that works, by George
> An iPhone hack that works, by George - web - Technology - theage.com.au


That news is a bit dated. Not many people want to crack open their iphone and start soldering away. However you can pick them up on some local classifieds already. I contacted one guy who had 20 of them unlocked via soldering method but wanted 1200 each.


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

*But where can you buy everything needed?*

has anyone actually received their turbo sim card and unlocked the phone? I am in BC , looks like the supplier is out of stock or not shipping individually. Does anyone have one for sale? Anyone done this all the way through? Willing to share the info and how for $?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I got a Turbo Sim, not from a site, from someone in Toronto. And it works perfectly on the rogers network.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

How much you pay for it??


----------

